
Show HN: Sodaphonic – record and edit audio in the browser - stuartmemo
https://sodaphonic.com
======
TwistedWave
Hey, I have also done an audio editor and recorder in the browser! All the
audio is stored and processed on the server. You can Check it out there:
[https://twistedwave.com/online/](https://twistedwave.com/online/)

~~~
jwebb99
Upload as guest failed. The same file worked on Sodaphonic.

------
simmons
Neat! I sometimes think it would be interesting to develop a web-based podcast
production platform, where a similar sort of feature would be available for
post-production. But also use WebRTC for conferencing, streaming, allowing
callers to "dial in" to live shows and wait their turn, etc.

~~~
justinvoss
I think Cast does something like that? I haven't used it myself, so I'm not
100% sure what features they offer. But it sounds like they handle streaming
audio between co-hosts, recording individual tracks, and doing the post-show
editing. [https://tryca.st](https://tryca.st)

------
aakilfernandes
I don't have any audo files on my desktop. would be nice to have a default so
i could play around without hunting for one

~~~
stuartmemo
If you're using Chrome or Firefox, you can try it out by just recording
something. Might not be clear enough, so thanks for the feedback!

------
kixpanganiban
Really nifty! I can see where this is useful if there's no Sound Recorder
handy. However, would it be possible to add simple tuning features such as
gain/boost, pan, pitch bend, and maybe reverb?

~~~
stuartmemo
Thanks! Yes, definitely. On the list.

------
6stringmerc
Hm, might be functional but also doesn't really offer a lot of utility or even
gimmicks in my opinion. Yes it works, seemingly okay. Not sure I'm really too
crazy about the Export to Wav or MP3 function, that kind of opens a Copyright
can-of-worms issue when given some thought.

~~~
stuartmemo
I'm not sure I understand, what copyright issues can you envision?

~~~
Zikes
The MP3 codec is patented in the US, due to expire at the end of next year:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing.2C_ownership_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing.2C_ownership_and_legislation)

------
geuis
I love how people start working on related projects around the same time
without shared knowledge. I'm working on a web based audio tool to help vocal
actors right now and learning about the apis. It's not an editor but uses some
of the underlying tech.

------
meandave
I wrote one of these a while back, yours is nicer. Now I don't have to put
mine back up!

[https://github.com/meandavejustice/metastaseis](https://github.com/meandavejustice/metastaseis)

------
96
I tried a variety of ways to upload a file but can't get it working. Both
dragging and dropping, and clicking the button and selecting a file, didn't do
anything as far as I can tell.

Running Firefox 48.0 on Linux

~~~
stuartmemo
Thanks for letting me know. Will look into it!

------
janesconference
Hey, I did one too! All client side, with wave editing and export:
[https://wav.hya.io](https://wav.hya.io)

